# ID this Piranha



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

can you id this fish for me


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Something from the pristobrycon complex maybe?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

juvenile Eigenmanni


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

aquascape said:


> juvenile Eigenmanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep I agree.....


----------

